# Problème clavier BT (RESOLU)

## Anard

Bonjour,

Mon installation avance. Sur mon "iMack", j'ai un clavier Bluetooth, mais impossible de le connecter, je suis obligé d'utiliser un clavier USB dont certaines touches ne fonctionnent pas.

J'ai installé bluez et blueman. J'ai connecté une enceinte UE Boom sans problèmes mais quand je veux connecter mon clavier, blueman me dit  *Quote:*   

> La connexion a échoué :  Input/output error

 

Depuis le terminal, on peut voir qu'il se connecte puis se déconnecte immédiatement :

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ bluetoothctl

Agent registered

[bluetooth]# list

Controller 5C:F3:70:65:12:51 Hackintosh [default]

[bluetooth]# select 5C:F3:70:65:12:51

[bluetooth]# scan on

Discovery started

[CHG] Controller 5C:F3:70:65:12:51 Discovering: yes

[CHG] Device 88:C6:26:81:11:D6 RSSI: -59

[CHG] Device 88:C6:26:81:11:D6 ManufacturerData Key: 0x0003

[CHG] Device 88:C6:26:81:11:D6 ManufacturerData Value:

  00 61 1a 00 00 02 5c f3 70 65 12 51 88 c6 26 81  .a....\.pe.Q..&.

  11 d6 32                                         ..2             

[CHG] Device 1E:D8:AA:A4:99:41 LegacyPairing: yes

[CHG] Device 1E:D8:AA:A4:99:41 RSSI: -39

[CHG] Device 88:C6:26:81:11:D6 ManufacturerData Key: 0x0003

[CHG] Device 88:C6:26:81:11:D6 ManufacturerData Value:

  00 61 1a 00 00 02 5c f3 70 65 12 51 88 c6 26 81  .a....\.pe.Q..&.

  11 d6 32                                         ..2             

[bluetooth]# devices

Device 88:C6:26:81:11:D6 UE BOOM 2

Device 1E:D8:AA:A4:99:41 XM-KEY-BT4

[bluetooth]# connect 1E:D8:AA:A4:99:41

Attempting to connect to 1E:D8:AA:A4:99:41

[CHG] Device 1E:D8:AA:A4:99:41 Connected: yes

Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed

[CHG] Device 1E:D8:AA:A4:99:41 Connected: no

[CHG] Device 88:C6:26:81:11:D6 ManufacturerData Key: 0x0003

[CHG] Device 88:C6:26:81:11:D6 ManufacturerData Value:

  00 61 1a 00 00 02 5c f3 70 65 12 51 88 c6 26 81  .a....\.pe.Q..&.

  11 d6 32                                         ..2             

[bluetooth]# 
```

Est-ce qu'il faudrait que je rajoute une option dans le noyau ou est-ce un problème de driver, ou autre ? Le clavier est à peu près ce modèle-ci.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Anard

Le clavier s'est finalement connecté en le supprimant des périphériques BT et en le re-configurant...

 :Confused: 

----------

